# Another "How to Start a Website" Thread



## Armiller10 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Veterans, innocent Newbie here.

My main questions concern web design and linking a website to a store with Cafepress or Spreadshirt. 

I guess I dont even know enough to ask the right question, so let's just go over my senerio. 

I am consindering starting an account with Cafepress, I want to buy my own domain name and design my own site...I am not web savy so I will have help with some of the techy stuff, but I need to know where to start. so take all the t shirt designing and marketing out of the equation for now.

Coming across this site really opened my eyes to the 'world of t shirts', how scary and exciting...well I am not quiting my day job...so I will look for some great responses when i get home!

Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Start here.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t25617.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t20417.html


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 21, 2006)

Armiller10 said:


> Hello Veterans, innocent Newbie here.
> 
> My main questions concern web design and linking a website to a store with Cafepress or Spreadshirt.
> 
> ...


I started my website/blog with very little web knowledge and then added a t-shirt shop. I think the easiest way to set up a website is to set up a Wordpress blog - it allows you to create posts and have a blog and to create static pages. It is then very easy to add a link to your shop to your site.

I am a big big fan of Spreadshirt - I like Spreadshirt so much that I now work for them but it all started with my website and my shop.

Wordpress.org has tons and tons of information and great support forums.

Hope that helps.

Lindsay


----------



## Misery_Kitty (Mar 6, 2008)

oscommerce and other free open scource shopping carts are the best starting points i think even if you decide to go with cafepress etc. i'm using oscommerce and think its more of a professional approach as from what i know cafepress etc have their own paypal etc reference when you're customers pay for you're tee's which looks a bit off..

i plan to process all my sales each day through cafepress etc from my own oscommerce run website on my domain... but as mentioned about alot of info can be found at the above links... i've even bookmarked osCommerce Knowledge Base for anything i can think of to look up about oscommerce.

hope this helps and good luck with it all!!


----------

